# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool تحديثات :  MRT Dongle Update 2.27 - World 1st Gionne M7 & VIVO FRP Unlock Improved [2018/1/22]

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    

```
Add Gionee m7 support,mtk tools format support remove Gionee account also (first in the world)
 
Added support mtk 6758 Cpu 
 
Added VIVO QC support erase frp function
 
 
  Bugs fixed in previous version
 
 
  And More...
```

 *DOWNLOAD LINK :*  *# الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *Other link is uploading*

----------

